# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le pavillon de la couronne - Pour Grinder, va falloir envoyer !

## ds108j

Bon, ce soir on a les Festival qui ouvre ses portes.

Lieu : Promontoire Divin - Pavillon de la couronne

J'ouvre cette discussion pour qu'on puisse échanger sur le :

*Pavillon de la couronne*, ses champions, son farm d'expérience, de composants, etc...*Le défi de la Reine*, ses boss, ses challenges, et ses succès....
Personnellement, je pense que j'irais abuser du premier pour monter ma gardienne, et surement un autre personnage si j'ai le temps.


Si vous avez des conseils, des envies de prévoir des sorties farm, ou une question survivavibilité, n'hésitez pas à poster.


Pour le pavillon de la couronne (bien que ne l'ayant jamais encore fait) il faut prévoir :

C'est du farm de champion, vous pouvez venir à poil avec une arme, ça changera pas grand chose. A la limite, le soldat parce que vous êtes jamais sûr que quelqu'un va venir vous revive. (purEcontact)Des compétences AoE qui taggent bienSuivre les groupes et farmer comme un veau
Concernant le Défi de la Reine, je laisse d'autres donner des conseils !
Dulfy à quand même édité son ancien guide (plutôt pour les mesmers) disponible ici :
http://dulfy.net/2013/08/06/gw2-queens-gauntlet-guide/

Liens utiles :
Guide pour les Master Crystal (http://dulfy.net/2014/05/21/gw2-sky-...evement-guide/)


Infos de dulfy.net :



> According to a GW2 Developer, these two area will have a bit of Chinese flair.According to those who went to the Chinese Beta Festival, players will have chance to get guaranteed rewards from past Living Story events in this patch (i.e. those from meta achievements) but rare drops such as Monocle and Molten Backpack will likely not be available for NA/EU players.Arenanet released this poster showcasing some of the enemies you can expect to face against in the Crown Pavilion


Traduction : 



> Selon un développeur, ces zones seront décorées avec style ChinoisSelon ceux qui ont participé au Festival Beta (Chinois), les joueurs auront une chance d'obtenir des récompenses des phases d'histoire vivante déjà terminées. Néanmoins, les objets rares comme les Monocles ou bien le Sac à dos Fournaise ne seront pas accessibles aux joueurs européens et américains.Arenanet a posté ces images représentant les ennemis auxquels vous pourriez être confrontés dans le pavillon.




A ce soir les canards !

----------


## purEcontact

> Un build Zerk de préférence


Pas vraiment non.
C'est du farm de champion, vous pouvez venir à poil avec une arme, ça changera pas grand chose.
A la limite, le soldat est mieux parce que vous êtes jamais sûr que quelqu'un va venir vous revive.

----------


## ds108j

> Pas vraiment non.
> C'est du farm de champion, vous pouvez venir à poil avec une arme, ça changera pas grand chose.
> A la limite, le soldat est mieux parce que vous êtes jamais sûr que quelqu'un va venir vous revive.


édité ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## BigGift

Bon bah je vais ressortir mon gardien baton, je prepare mon index, ça va cramper severe  ::P: 
Sinon une question, ça se passe dans quelle zone? (je n'ai jamais fait cet event)

----------


## ds108j

> Bon bah je vais ressortir mon gardien baton, je prepare mon index, ça va cramper severe 
> Sinon une question, ça se passe dans quelle zone? (je n'ai jamais fait cet event)


Promontoire Divin, pavillon de la couronne.

----------


## Nessou

Si ils ont ajoutés des trucs qui s'échangent contre des levels comme pour l'arche je farm comme un chinois pour me monter un war only WvW, voir un guard aussi. Et si ça loot toujours autant les destructeurs je farm comme un chinois pour investir dans les griffes et crocs t6.

----------


## purEcontact

On peut plus up de niveau avec des rerolls dans le pavillon.
C'est de la merde.

----------


## Hasunay

KWA !? Rah nan mais c'est abusé ...  ::cry:: 

EDIT : Apparemment pas de loot non plus, c'est franchement naze ... tout ça pour que les gens ne gagnent pas de frics à échanger contre des gemmes.

----------


## Tynril

Le loot et l'XP sont attribués a la fin de l'event (en fonction du niveau de reussite). L'idee etant d'éviter le farm nobrain, et de proposer au lieu de ca un petit challenge (tuer un max de champions avec des combats un peu plus interessant qu'un poteau avec plein de HP, dans un temps imparti).

----------


## purEcontact

Je peux pas up mon reroll en mode no brain bâton.
C'est de la merde.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Le loot et l'XP sont attribués a la fin de l'event (en fonction du niveau de reussite). L'idee etant d'éviter le farm nobrain, et de proposer au lieu de ca un petit challenge (tuer un max de champions avec des combats un peu plus interessant qu'un poteau avec plein de HP, dans un temps imparti).


Oui, alors je pense qu'il faudrait vraiment arrêter de prendre les joueurs pour des abrutis parce que là, je crois qu'on a la maj la plus pourrie de l'histoire de GW2.

Concernant l'xp et le drop, on fait plus d'xp et de loot en 20 minutes n'importe ou dans le jeu que en 10h dans cette instance.

Ah, et bravo quand même à ton blaireau de collègue qui s'est occupé du 'bug' des sigils. C'était tellement évident que ça allait foirer monstrueusement... Le pire, ce que je t'avais exactement décrit ce qui risquais de se produire. Sans déconner, dès qu'on traverse un peu de flotte, on perd ses stacks. Il faut 2 secondes pour s'en rendre compte. Et c'est juste magique en mcm, tu passe par la baie, pouf plus de stack, tu va attaquer la garni par la porte aqua, pouf plus de stack... Bref, y'a des rotules pétées qui se perdent.

L'ajout de bug dans une instance identique à l'année passée, je pensais pas ça possible, mais les sigils spvp qui proc dans l'arène des aspects... LOL.

Ah, et pensez bien à garder vos morceaux de lames. Ça va valoir des sous, y'a un pnj qui va les racheter... 1 vert pour 100 lames. LOL

----------


## atavus

> Le loot et l'XP sont attribués a la fin de l'event (en fonction du niveau de reussite). L'idee etant d'éviter le farm nobrain, et de proposer au lieu de ca un petit challenge (tuer un max de champions avec des combats un peu plus interessant qu'un poteau avec plein de HP, dans un temps imparti).


Nope, c'est très mauvais mais alors très mauvais. 
On peux rien loot sur les mobs au pire ils aurait pu réduire la densité de mob ou autre.
Mais là çà n'a juste aucun intérêt , au bout de 15 minutes, tu es gonflé.

Là j'ai fini le méta et jamais je remet les pieds dans çà, jamais.

----------


## Tynril

> ...


Oula, le ton me plait pas trop. Je vais pas repondre a ca.




> ...


Mais le loot, tu le choppes a la fin une fois l'event fini, non ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Oula, le ton me plait pas trop. Je vais pas repondre a ca.
> 
> Mais le loot, tu le choppes a la fin une fois l'event fini, non ?


Le loot à la fin de l'évent se résume à 2 sacs de champion. Pour environ 45 minute de fight. Ça semble totalement généreux  :tired:

----------


## Sogrind

Pauvre Tynril tout de même, devoir se prendre tout ça dans les dents au nom de tout Anet ça doit pas toujours être facile!

Le message de Tatsu est vraiment dur au niveau du ton, la maj on en pense ce que l'on veut c'est pas un soucis mais t'as du courage de lire et subir ça  ::P:  
Enfin bref je suis pas dans le sujet, juste soutine à Tynril§

----------


## Maderone

J'approuve malheureusement... Ton message est super agressif, Tatsu. Et je doute que Tynril, qui est canard avant tout, soit ravi de venir se détendre sur le forum pour trouver ce genre de message. 

Bon sinon, je vais me la péter parce que Loréal et que je le vaux bien.
J'ai fait Liadri en une fois. Voilà kkthxbye !

Si des gens ont besoin d'aide pour réussir Liadri : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fZAQNAq...xqSQA7PYS5HA-e

Grappin sur les clones au début, les condi font le reste. Si vous avez besoin d'un coaching en direct : 10 po l'heure.

----------


## Sephil

C'est pas dirigé contre Tynril, on sait parfaitement qu'il n'est pas en charge de ces events, ni de leurs rewards.

Mais là faut bien avouer que le seul intérêt de ce Crown Pavilion l'an dernier c'était de farm, les boss étaient pas très intéressants, et au final tout le monde tournait en rond dans la zone des destroyers pour farm des griffes t5-6 et des noyaux/magnétites de destructeur.
C'est du grind débile, ok, mais si des joueurs avaient envie de jouer comme ça, y avait aucune raison de le nerf. Depuis la beta on entend l'argument : we want to play the game how YOU want to play it. Et une fois de plus, on nous montre bien que c'est pas du tout la politique de la maison. :/

Là au final, on a des boss encore moins intéressants (il est où le centaure de l'an dernier qui faisait un OS sur 30 joueurs en full tank sans aucun telegraph ? parce que le nouveau avec ses adds qui bump, tu fais tourner une stab, et c'est fini...), les nouvelles mécaniques sont comprises par les randoms PU en quelques minutes, et tu te retrouves juste à taper des mobs poteaux pendant 1/2h. Tout ça pour un event qui rapporte probablement moins que d'aller tuer les écailleux lvl 2 à la sortie de Divinity's Reach.


Pour le reste, je me suis bien amusé à refaire les cristaux dans le labyrinthe du Zephyr, je pensais que ça allait être chiant, mais y a quelques nouveaux spots qu'on a cherchés à 2 avec Xspawn et c'était fnu.  ::P: 
L'aspect arena avec les runes cachets pvp qui s'appliquent, c'est aussi très très drôle, même si c'est de l'exploit à l'état pur. x) Ca donne un genre de mode capture the flag sur quake. :D

J'ai aussi hâte de retester Liadri 8 orbes avec les nouveaux changements QoL : plus de dôme qui glitch la caméra et un pnj qui te rez à ce qu'on m'a dit.
Par contre, vu l'inintérêt total du farm en dessous, j'ai peur qu'on ait peu d'instances de la map et qu'on se retrouve vite à faire des queues interminables pour entrer dans le défi, si on n'a pas l'occasion de jouer en heure creuse. J'espère me tromper.

----------


## Nessou

> Le loot et l'XP sont attribués a la fin de l'event (en fonction du niveau de reussite). L'idee etant d'éviter le farm nobrain, et de proposer au lieu de ca un petit challenge (tuer un max de champions avec des combats un peu plus interessant qu'un poteau avec plein de HP, dans un temps imparti).


Le problème comme souvent c'est que c'est mal fait, un peu comme l'absence de réflexion concernant le fix des sigils à stack, un mec avec un peu de bon sens qui joue au jeu comprends vite ce qu'il faut pas faire.

Et après personnellement ce genre de truc où il faut se coordonner sans que le jeu soit optimisé pour je trouve ça stupide.

----------


## ds108j

Je n'ai pas connu le premier event.
Je suis arrivé relativement tard dans le jeu.

Actuellement je n'ai qu'un lvl 80 de fait, et j'aurais aimé varier un peu mon style de jeu, et peut être découvrir une classe pour laquelle j'aurais le coup de cœur.
Je suis un farmeur. Passer 4 heures sur une zone à tuer des monstres en boucle ne me dérange pas, "*pour peu*" que ça m'apporte quelque chose.
On m'avait dit du bien de cet event (ou du moins de la version de l'année dernière) pour monter mes personnages de façon assez rapide. 

Hier soir j'ai été déçu.

Ma gardienne lvl 21 a pris l'équivalent d'un niveau en tuant les 6 boss (1h00 environ), soit beaucoup moins que si j'étais parti explorer...
Il faut payer pour lancer cet event ! C'est une blague ou quoi ?
Il semblerait que les récompenses requièrent une participation financière du joueur. J'ai beau avoir loupé la quasi totalité des récompenses d'histoire vivante, vu comme j'ai du mal à augmenter mon nombre de pièces d'or, c'est surement pas pour les cramer la-dedans.
J'ai été faire un tour sur le labyrinthe, c'est sympa, j'y reviendrais.
Les boss et les joueurs sont inintéressants. Des sacs à PV, avec certes quelques bonnes idées (les centaures c'est rigolo) et les joueurs qui ne cherchent même pas à esquiver....
Que ce soit sur le labyrinthe ou au pavillon, il faut payer pour se rendre aux waypoint. Le pavillon, soit, mais le labyrinthe, tu te plante tu meurs et tu payes tes deux PA. Quand tu ne connais pas et que tu découvres, je suis mort 5 fois à cause de sauts foireux, ben ça chiffre au final. Donc du coup, vaut mieux partir avec un lvl 1 à poil, au moins tu paieras moins.

Au final, la seule chose à farmer (et encore) ce sont les points de Défi, et le méta. J'ai fait deux tours complets de boss hier soir, c'était long, chiant, et j'ai looté une pièce d'armure jaune (et que du vert et bleu après). Niveau rentabilité c'est vraiment nul de chez nul. Je préfère encore farmer du CoF P1 en boucle, je gagnerais près de 100 fois plus vis à vis du temps investit.

Comme beaucoup de gens, il est plus que fort probable qu'une fois mon Méta fini je ne remette plus les pieds dans cet événement...

Je vais quand même essayer d'étoffer un peu le topic en guide, etc, mais bon...

----------


## pikkpi

Je trouve l'event gâché aussi : autant l'an dernier c'était peut être trop profitable, autant cette année c'est risible au niveau du loot des mobs normaux, de plus les nouvelles mécaniques des boss sont pas si intéressantes , elles sont justes chiantes car il faut tourner pendant 20 minutes vu que les boss sont des sacs à pv. Je comptais à la base jouer un peu pour récupérer les nodes d'histoire personnelle que j'avais loupé (via les tokens). Mais là au bout de 40-50 minutes je récupère 15 pauvres tickets, sachant qu'il en faut 400 par node.... je dis non-merci.

En plus on peut pas pex son reroll

----------


## Hasunay

Nan mais c'est clairement du n'importe quoi, bon après autant je peux voir une certaine logique à l'absence de loot ( farm = po = moins de gens qui achète des gemmes en € ) autant franchement virer l'exp c'est n'importe quoi ... 
Moi qui comptais dilapider mes po pour un slot de perso en plus, bah grâce à Anet je fais des économies  ::): 

C'est peut-être une impression mais depuis quelques temps je les vois essayer de faire en sortent que les po rentrent moins, le nerf du farm de queensdale en est un bon exemple.

Et n'oubliez pas :




> Encore plus d'or !
> 
> N’oubliez pas que vous pouvez échanger des gemmes contre de l’or grâce à l’échange de devise, dans le deuxième onglet de la Compagnie commerciale du Lion noir ! En ce moment, vous pouvez obtenir 1 pièce d’or contre environ 15 gemmes, et 50 pièces d’or contre environ 670 gemmes !

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'approuve Modérateur Maderone : même si Tatsu ne visait pas Tynril, le ton dans son message en répondant à Tynril n'était pas correct.
On est des canards messieurs.  :tired: 
Bashez donc Anet directement (qui ne veut pas engager des français s'ils n'ont pas déjà un permis de travail US).

Je n'ai pas pu encore tester la "nouvelle" arène. Est-ce qu'il faut refaire tous les boss solo en haut, ou l'on reprend au dernier boss qu'on avait battu ?
Vu comment j'avais eu du mal, et que je m'étais arrêtée à Liadri, j'aimerai bien ne pas avoir à refaire la progression *elem, worst class in solo bash mob*

----------


## Maderone

Tu pourras reprendre là où t'en étais.

----------


## blutch2

Moi qui voulait le pavillon de la couronne je suis surpris de vos commentaires je ne pensais pas que c etait nul a ce point
Et c est quoi cette histoire de devoir payer son respawn?

----------


## ds108j

Bah les Waypoint sont comme sur l'open world, et pas comme en ville.

En ville tu peux te TP pour 0pc, en revanche, pour tous les autres Waypoint, tu payes en fonction de l'éloignement et du niveau de ton perso.
Que ce soit dans le labyrinthe ou bien dans le pavillon, tu n'es pas considéré comme en ville, donc tu payes en fonction de ton niveau.

----------


## blutch2

::O: 

Merci du conseil je vais faire attention dans ce cas

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Hello !
Effectivement ce n'est plus du farm ! Et avec le système de méga-serveur, pour l'organisation (le blocage par défaut des autres langues toussa toussa...) c'est super dire !
Avoir la récompense de bronze après 1h c'est un peu trololo. L'or est une utopie non ?
Ah on a aussi un coffre par boss kill durant le timer de la récompense or.
Mais devoir payer pour lancer l'event, je trouve ça moyen ^^".

Qu'on nerf le farm ok, mais faut savoir doser...
Par contre c'est sympa d'avoir gardé nos avancées, aussi bien pour le Défi que pour l'Arène des aspects etc  ::): .

@Maderone : tu peux m'aider pour le défi ? :D

----------


## Maderone

Oui enfin bon... T'es pas entrain de râler pour 10 pa de perdu, Ds ? xD

----------


## ds108j

Attends, 10pa = 1% de mes fonds en ce moment !

-_-

----------


## Maderone

10 pa de perdu, 100 de retrouvés !

----------


## Leybi

J'avoue que je suis très déçu aussi pour le Pavillon... Pourtant, je suis pas du tout un gros farmeur, et lors du précédent event j'avais juste eu le temps de faire la majorité des succès et le meta. Mais au moins, le temps passé dans le pavillon était mis à profit: succès, meta ET gold, matériaux, xp... Je m'y étais vraiment amusé. Maintenant, dès les succès fini il n'y plus rien à faire dans l'arène, et même pendant le farm des succès il y a cette désagréable sensation de perdre son temps.

Je sais que l'enrichissement personnel ne devrait pas être l'objectif numéro 1 d'un mmo, le fun prime avant tout, mais là on me demande quand même de tuer 250 vétérans qui drop absolument rien du tout... C'est pas fun. Il y a un gros fossé entre le temps et l'effort donné, et les récompenses. Dans TOUS les mmos le moindre mob loot en fonction de son level/de sa difficulté, c'est le principe du genre quand même, tout comme le hack'n'slash ça nous dérange pas de péter du mob en chaîne tant que la carotte derrière est intéressante. Là y'a pas de carotte, y'a rien du tout, y'a juste une arène remplie de mobs qui ne servent à rien à part casser les cou*lles à aggro de partout pendant les seuls combats qui donnent une récompense (très maigre pour le temps investi), les boss blitz.

Pour le coup, je comprends vraiment pas l'idée de gamedesign derrière tout ça. Alors que les Boss Blitz, c'est vraiment une bonne idée ! Le concept du boss rush, c'est pas nouveau et ça existe dans plein de RPG ou autres, ça aurait pu donner un super truc sur GW2. Mais là j'ai l'impression que ça a été greffé à l'arrache sur les restes de l'event du pavillon de l'an dernier, avec en plus des gens qui ont dit "non, mais ça lootait trop, en fait on va faire mieux, y'a aucun loot comme ça les joueurs se concentrent sur les boss !", et ça donne un truc bâtard. Les mobs ne servent à rien, les boss sont trop espacés, sont des sacs à pv qui scalent mal. Y'a pas réellement de stratégie pour tuer les boss dans un certain ordre, faut juste les mettre à 10% chacun avec plusieurs groupes.

Alors qu'un boss rush avec une difficulté bien dosée, pour des groupes de 10-20 personnes (peut être faire une instance qui se lance quand la limite de personnes est atteinte comme pour le clocher du roi dément ?), qui drop à chaque boss tombé + une grosse récompense si on arrive à la fin selon le timer  ::wub::

----------


## Nessou

Une superbe idée ça aurait été une reward track en pvp en rapport.

----------


## Pulse

> Une superbe idée ça aurait été une reward track en pvp en rapport.


Hey mais c'était pas l'idée à la base de la reward tracks ? De permettre au joueur PvP d'avoir les récompenses de l'Histoire Vivante sans mettre un pied en PVE ? Je dis ça je dis rien...  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 16h28 ---------- Previous post was at 16h22 ----------

Et j'aime pas me plaindre en général mais j'avoue que la rentabilité du Pavillon est allé d'un extrême a un autre. Le gars qui s'occupe des rewards je sais pas ce qu'il fume mais à ce que je sache y a déjà un système anti farm quand on tue le même type de mob. Ca lui aurait fait trop mal de juste laisser les drops sur les vétérans ou sur les champions au choix....

----------


## Snydlock

> Bon sinon, je vais me la péter parce que Loréal et que je le vaux bien.
> J'ai fait Liadri en une fois. Voilà kkthxbye !


En une fois aussi. (Si on exclu l'essai à l’arrache d'hier.)
D'ailleurs, la Liadri, elle aurait pas un peu moins de vie que lors du premier Défi de la Reine ?

----------


## revanwolf

elle a juste 3 stack de bouclier maintenant au lieu de 5,ce qui simplifie un peu le combat.

----------


## Snydlock

Cela a toujours été 3.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je pense que l'explication concernant l'absence d'xp et de drop a été donné sur le forum officiel.
En plus du changement de lvl de la map des falaises labyrinthiques, oui oui, la première fois, tout le monde était upscale 80, maintenant, tout le monde est lvl 16...

Et attention, la raison envoi du lourd, c'est pour que les joueurs chinois puissent s'amuser...
On avait espoir que les changements de la version chinoise ne nous impactent pas, mais c'est évidement tout le contraire.

On peut donc estimer sans trop s'avancer que le changement concernant les donjons et la limitation des chest à 1 par jour par compte découle directement de la sortie chinoise...

Il faut donc maintenant s'attendre à ce que dans la prochaine histoire vivante, les mobs ne donnent plus jamais d'xp et quasi plus jamais de drop.





> The level drop on the map from 80 to 15 was definitely done so as to not throw our new players from China into the “deep end of the pool” just a few days after the game opened to all on 5/15.


Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post4044141




> Upscaling now does add significant complexity to China players, as their leveling curve and the points at which they unlock features and systems is completely different from the experience in NA/EU. The Labyrinthine Cliffs was absolutely designed with both territories in mind, and with those considerations, everything from the decorations to the content was geared towards providing a fun festival for everyone to enjoy.

----------


## Hasunay

En gros les chinois sont capable de farmer comme des fous pendant 24h d'affilié sans manger, dormir ou cligner des yeux donc on va pas leurs facilités le travail donc gros nerf qui emmerde tout le monde. J'ai bon ?

----------


## Tynril

Terminer l'event du Pavillion de facon non-zerg et organisee prend entre 6 et 8 minutes. L'event en lui-meme donne 8 coffres de champion plus des items bonus (tickets du Gauntlet, tokens, etc). En taggant 2 des 6 boss plus l'event general, un joueur gagne environ 1/2 niveau en XP.

C'est l'equivalent de ~70 coffres de champion par heure, ainsi qu'environ 4 niveau 1/4. Je trouve ca loin d'etre pourri.

En revanche, en mode brainless zerg, sans coordination, ca prend 45 minutes et donne 2 coffres de champion et environ trois quarts d'un niveau. Dans ce cas c'est effectivement naze. Et je trouve ca tres bien comme ca.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu nous fais un guide ?  ::o:

----------


## BigGift

Bah en théorie c'est simple, des groupes de 10-15 (et encore je dirais plutot 10) sur chaque boss... En théorie parce que presque impossible à réaliser avec une bande de PU

----------


## Tynril

C'est assez simple, si le groupe est organise. Une 10ene de personnes par boss, comme ca le scaling n'explose pas, et des kills plus ou moins synchronises de facon a ce que quand un boss meurt, les autres soient a 5% de vie plus ou moins, comme ca ils ne gagnent un skill que pour leur 5 dernier pourcents.

----------


## revanwolf

c'est beau la théorie mais cela ne fonctionnerai que sur un serveur us/chinois vu qu'en eu,les dialogues seront difficiles(merci le filtrage).

En même temps je dis ça,je dis rien.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> les dialogues seront difficiles(merci le filtrage).


Purée, pour le coup, je suis d'accord. Je déteste ce filtrage pour une bonne et simple raison : je baragouine l'anglais donc je l'ai viré, je vois tous les joueurs parler en map, mais y a une chance sur deux pour que les gens à qui je réponds ne voient pas ma phrase vu que mon client est en FR ... Pitié, Anet, trouvez un meilleur truc que cette bouse  ::'(:

----------


## Tynril

::'(: 

Oui, je me rejouis aussi qu'un truc plus solide que ca sorte.

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est assez simple, si le groupe est organisé.


Les outils pour organiser les groupes, ils sont où ?
Les indications en jeu pour expliquer au joueurs comment fonctionne cet event, elles sont où ?

Tu sais très bien que c'est pas contre toi Tynril, j'ai juste beaucoup de mal avec l'approche d'Arenanet dans "l'éducation" des joueurs.
J'ai l'impression que les développeurs changent d'avis comme de chemise et par la même occasion, qu'ils changent ma gamelle de place toutes les 2 semaines.
Du coup, moi-joueur-gentil-toutou, je sais plus où le studio veut en venir et je deviens fou.

L'année dernière, l'event qui porte le même nom, qui a le même "lore" me permettait de farm en mode bâton no brain.
Dans mon petit esprit très bête de joueur, pavillon = farm bête et méchant.

Cette année, ça change : c'est du farm un peu moins bête et qui coûte assez cher.
Evidemment, si je me laisse porter par les autres joueurs, ça me coûte rien et j'ai juste à toucher la récompense.
En revanche, si je joue le jeu, je donne 50 pièces d'argent (50po / 100 joueurs) pour récupérer au mieux 8 sacs de champions.
Soyons clair, 8 sacs de champions, c'est très (trop) fréquemment 8/10 vert qui sont à 2pa en moyenne soit 20 pa.
C'est potentiellement un jaune (qui se vendra 30pa pour la plupart) voir un exotique (mais là, c'est vraiment le coup de chance).

Globalement, dès qu'on parle de drop ou de sac, on parle de RNG et j'en ai marre de jouer aux machines à sous : le casino gagne toujours.
Je sais qu'arenanet a un économiste dans le studio et j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est lui qui a la main-mise sur toutes les récompenses.
Du coup, j'ai de plus en plus l'impression de jouer à un Free-to-play.
La boîte n'était qu'un élément payant me donnant accès à ce free-to-play.
Ce genre de mécanique (récompense en deçà de tout), je ne l'ai jamais vu autre part.

Pour le coup, j'ai fini mes 2 méta et je retournerais dans le zephyr sprint et l’arène des aspects parce que dans mon esprit c'est très clair : ce sont des activités annexes "fun" qui ne rapportent presque rien.
Quand je m'inscris dans une course, je sais ce que je vais gagner, je sais que c'est pas beaucoup mais c'est pas grave : *les règles sont fixées*.

C'est pareil pour mes 15 runs de donjons quotidiens.
Dans l'esprit, c'est hyper redondant, ça ne devrait même pas être amusant, pourtant j'y retourne tout les jours.
Pourquoi ? Parce que *les règles sont fixées*.
Je sais qu'à la fin du donjon, suivant le chemin, j'aurais 60 tokens, et 1po81 (plus selon les donjons).
Ça pourrait être nerf à 1 po par donjon avec 30 tokens, ça m'ennuierai parce que c'est ma façon de me faire de l'argent mais j'y retournerais encore parce qu'encore une fois, je sais à quoi m'attendre.
A la limite, je peux même loot un exotique ou un rare dans les coffres du donjon mais comme il s'agit de récompense secondaire, je suis content.

Les world boss, c'est différent.
Il y a une partie d'aléatoire (les coffres de champions) encore trop présente selon moi.
Je sais que j'aurais un jaune et je m'attends à en avoir d'autre voir, soyons fou, un exo dans les coffres.
Seulement, je me retrouve presque systématiquement avec du vert et du bleu.
Pour les world boss, les coffres de champions ne sont pas des récompenses secondaires. 
Je tue des champions, j'obtiens en récompense un coffre de champion et je viens uniquement pour ça.
Du coup, ce n'est pas une récompense secondaire mais une récompense principale.

Pour faire le parallèle avec les donjons : quand je tue un world boss, j'ai un jaune (qui correspond à mes 60 tokens) mais je n'ai pas d'équivalent sûr à la pièce d'or qui l'accompagne.
Je me doute que vous allez dire "oui, mais les world boss se font rapidement".
Je tiens à rappeler 2 choses : les world boss, au même titre que les donjons ne se font qu'une fois par jour.
Ceux-ci, contrairement aux donjons, doivent se faire à heure fixe.
Certains world boss prennent beaucoup de temps, sans parler de tequatl ou la grande guivre : jormag prends bien 20 minutes à tomber.
A titre d'information, 20 minutes c'est n'importe lequel des chemins d'ascalon, de caudecus ou de creuset (en connaissant un peu).
Les autres world boss se font en environs 10 minutes (pré event inclus).
Pour la comparaison, ce soir, on a fait CoF P1 à 4 (sauf le dernier boss, obligé d'avoir un 5eme) en 8 minutes.

Bref, Arenanet, au bout de bientôt 2 ans, ne sait pas comment récompenser correctement l'implication des joueurs dans un événement.

A titre d'exemple, le pavillon de la reine :
- récompense OR devrait donner 1 pièce d'or
- ARGENT : 50 pa (remboursement théorique de l'implication)
- BRONZE : 10 pa.

A la limite, si ils ne veulent pas donner d'argent :
- OR : 300 tickets (l'équivalent d'un tome de level up)
- ARGENT : 200 tickets
- BRONZE : 50 tickets

Il faut vraiment qu'ils suppriment les récompenses de pure RNG, ça donne vraiment pas envie de faire leurs events.
Récupérer "entre 290 tickets et 310 tickets" par exemple pour la récompense OR, c'est -*encore une fois*- une mauvaise idée. 
Je vais m'attendre à avoir 310 tickets à chaque fois sauf que je serais presque systématiquement déçu car le cas des 310 tickets ne tombera presque jamais.

Je sais que des joueurs / joueuses (je pense à anneliane) réagissent différemment : ils vont s'attendre à 290 tickets et si ils ont 293 tickets, ils seront contents.
Malheureusement pour moi, je ne pense pas comme ça.

Voilà, dat pavé. J'espère avoir été clair sur le pourquoi du comment je n'aime pas le pavillon de cette année.

Edit / PS : manque surement des mots, y'a surement pleins de fôtes mais il est tard et je me suis relu en diagonale.

----------


## Leybi

Je suis d'accord avec toi pure... ArenaNet et les récompenses, c'est vraiment bizarre. D'un coté des gros events de malade remplis de loot (les invasions de scarlet, mon patch préféré  ::love:: ), de l'autre ça... D'ailleurs le taux de drop absolument risible des tickets en "open world" me fait vraiment peur, je voulais récupérer 2 items à 1600 + plusieurs autres à 800 que j'avais loupé de l'histoire vivante, bha après une soirée McM à rouler sur RA avec le RAID j'ai loot *3 pauvre tickets*........ BON...... D'accord...  ::cry:: 

Et Tynril, oui en théorie avec un bon groupe réparti sur tous les boss et connaissant l'évent, ça peut fonctionner. Mais même comme ça, les récompenses sont pas si ouf compte tenu qu'il faut payer (mais pourquoi ???), se répartir en groupes équilibrés, attendre, etc. Ca demande beaucoup d'organisation. Et surtout... Pourquoi faire ça dans l'arène alors ? A quoi servent les centaines de mobs à coté ? Pourquoi demander de tuer 250 mobs si ils ne dropent rien du tout ?

C'est une très bonne idée le Boss Blitz, mais c'est vraiment mal implémenté dans l'arène je trouve.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tout à fait d'accord avec le mega pavé de pure.

Si on commence par prendre en compte le filtrage par langue, ça rend déjà quasi impossible de s'organiser sur les serveurs EU...
Si on ajoute la techno megaserveur par dessus, on ne peut même plus se rendre en compagnonnage sur un serveur avec des gens qui s'organiseraient pour réussir.
Exemples :
- Tout ceux qui allaient sur Desolation pour le dernier event de Scarlett.
- Et le fait qu'il fallait être là avant sur l'event de la marionnette pour ne pas se retrouver en débordement, les chances de réussite étant dans ce cas quasi nulles.

Tiens, une chose marrante serait de savoir la différence du taux de réussite OR entre les serveurs EU et US.
Je suis sûr qu'ils disposent des données, mais que arenanet ne divulguera jamais rien, puisque ça serait mettre en évidence qu'ils s'en tapent complètement de l'EU.

----------


## Kiyo

Concernant les récompenses, ce n'est pas tout à fait cela mon opinion : en dehors du fait que je ne considère ça que comme un bonus et non comme la source de mon intérêt pour une activité en jeu, j'ai plus de plaisir à avoir une belle récompense si je sais que ce n'est pas fréquent de l'obtenir. Pour reprendre l'exemple, si tout le monde a 310 tickets ou 3 rares les avoir ne me fera pas plus plaisir que ça. Par contre si trouver cela reste rare même si ça doit m'arriver peu souvent j'en serai plus contente.

Concernant les boss, j'ai bien aimé les différents combats, sauf celui contre Boum boum baines qui du fait de son heal fréquent est vraiment long. J'apprécie de toute façon ces events où il faut un peu d'organisation et même si les mégaserveurs compliquent cela, je ne pense pas que se répartir en petits groupes pour faire les boss soit tant hors de portée. D'ailleurs pour reprendre le cas de la marionnette, perso ce qui faisait que je voulais éviter le débordement c'était par rapport au fait que ce dernier risquait de ne pas être assez plein pour la réussite, parce que après quelques jours la répartition entre les lane se faisait naturellement, en débordement compris.

Concernant les mobs vétérans, je me suis trouvé un petit groupe pour faire les succès associés et j'y ai looté quelques sacs, tickets et des billets du défi de la reine. Note que je sais que c'est loin de convenir pour certains mais c'est juste pour préciser qu'ils ne lootent pas rien du tout.

----------


## ds108j

Moi ça me dérange. Pour ma petite personne le principe même d'un MMOrpg (même si GW2 s'en défend) c'est que le grind soit récompensé. Mais ça a déjà été débattu.
concernant l'organisation, je rejoins le club de ceux qui disent : "Arenanet, vous rêvez !"

*Trouver une instance assez peuplée pour espérer pouvoir le faire rapidement* - Bien sur, avec 60 personnes sur la map, qui savent jouer, et coordonnés, c'est possible. Néanmoins, celles que je trouvais étaient plus du genre 30 personnes se battant comme elles pouvaient en faisant les boss un par un.

Dans ce cadre, pour les canards qui voudraient le faire, je propose qu'on s'organise une soirée, et qu'on prenne en main les pickup.

7 tags commandants canards sur la map.1 par chaque zone de combat1 au milieu pour faire le triage.

On est pas assez de canards pour le faire tout seul, donc il faut qu'on récupère du pickup.

Les commandants en zone vont patienter dans une safe zone et se battent avec le groupe fourni contre le boss. Une fois ce dernier descendu, on switche pour aider l'autre commandant le plus proche.

Le commandant du milieu (anglophone de préference) aura un job assez compliqué. 
Il est chargé (et lui seul) d'aiguiller les "pick-up" vers les zones qui en ont besoin. A lui de faire comprendre la stratégie et les diriger vers le boss ciblé. (Liaison avec les autres commandants pour compter et savoir qui est en infériorité)

Admettons que certaines personnes présentes n'en feront qu'a leur tête, comptons 80 personnes requises. Difficile à avoir, mais possible.

Après, c'est sur qu'organiser ça, sans mumble ni coordination c'est difficile.

PS : Si on organise ça, on aurait pas des guildes avec qui on s'entend bien pour se coordonner et avoir encore plus de chances de réussite ?

Je pense qu'une soirée assidue comme ça, et les canards pourront avoir leur meta.

En revanche, si ce n'est pas possible, l'event va très vite se transformer en galère.

---------- Post added at 08h25 ---------- Previous post was at 08h21 ----------




> Bla bla


Bah Pure, les règles aussi ici sont fixées.
*Tu lootes rien*. Merci.

---------- Post added at 08h26 ---------- Previous post was at 08h25 ----------




> Terminer l'event du Pavillion de facon non-zerg et organisee prend entre 6 et 8 minutes. L'event en lui-meme donne 8 coffres de champion plus des items bonus (tickets du Gauntlet, tokens, etc). En taggant 2 des 6 boss plus l'event general, un joueur gagne environ 1/2 niveau en XP.
> 
> C'est l'equivalent de ~70 coffres de champion par heure, ainsi qu'environ 4 niveau 1/4. Je trouve ca loin d'etre pourri.
> 
> En revanche, en mode brainless zerg, sans coordination, ca prend 45 minutes et donne 2 coffres de champion et environ trois quarts d'un niveau. Dans ce cas c'est effectivement naze. Et je trouve ca tres bien comme ca.


Juste pour information, tu as réussi toi à les faire tes 70 coffres par heure ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Bah Pure, les règles aussi ici sont fixées.
> *Tu lootes rien*. Merci.


Je suppose que c'est du troll mais bon, comme y'a pas de trollface...  ::P: .
Tu loot entre 2 et 8 sacs suivant le timer, en gros, tu loot entre 6 et 24 pa.

Sinon, ton idée est bonne si on avait pas le système de filtre.
On tombe sur des allemands ou des espagnols avec le filtre et ils ne liront pas l'anglais.
Du coup, organiser des troupes composées de sourds / muets, c'est pas possible.
Bref, on manque d'outils en jeu pour organiser quoi que ce soit.

----------


## ds108j

> Bah Pure, les règles aussi ici sont fixées.
> *Tu lootes rien*. Merci.


Excuse moi.

 ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 09h33 ---------- Previous post was at 09h32 ----------




> Je suppose que c'est du troll mais bon, comme y'a pas de trollface... .
> Tu loot entre 2 et 8 sacs suivant le timer, en gros, tu loot entre 6 et 24 pa.
> 
> Sinon, ton idée est bonne si on avait pas le système de filtre.
> On tombe sur des allemands ou des espagnols avec le filtre et ils ne liront pas l'anglais.
> Du coup, organiser des troupes composées de sourds / muets, c'est pas possible.
> Bref, on manque d'outils en jeu pour organiser quoi que ce soit.


Bah c'est pour ça que je dis qu'il faut être plus nombreux que 60. (80 voire 90 pour pallier les non anglophones)

Sinon, je sais que GrandCross est mort, mais y a pas d'autres guildes avec qui InsertCoinz a des affinités qui chercheraient a le faire aussi ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je suis partant pour tenter un essai en suivant ce que ds à proposé.
Et on verra bien ce que ça donne, même si je reste pessimiste.

----------


## ds108j

> Je suis partant pour tenter un essai en suivant ce que ds à proposé.
> Et on verra bien ce que ça donne, même si je reste pessimiste.


Je te rassure, je suis aussi pessimiste, mais si ça ne marche pas, alors je vois pas comment on pourra faire, à moins de réussir à tous migrer sur un serveur US ! (et encore........)

----------


## Hasunay

Comme ça risque d'être bien marrant je serais là aussi  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis pour aussi !
On peux faire ça sur une soirée spécifique, ou tenter après les missions de guilde où on est déjà assez nombreux.

----------


## BigGift

Je suis partant pour l'idée, qui sait on pourrait réussir et la guilde CPC deviendrait une star!

----------


## ds108j

> Je suis pour aussi !
> On peux faire ça sur une soirée spécifique, ou tenter après les missions de guilde où on est déjà assez nombreux.


Pas forcément pour.
Je m'explique, les gens seront déjà en event "guilde" depuis 1h00, 1h30, et je me vois mal les coincer encore 1h00 de plus pour l'event. Je pense que ça fera un peu trop.

*En revanche, je vous propose Samedi soir 21h15 rassemblement à la couronne* (il faudrait le mettre en message de guilde si un animateur passe par la)

Ensuite il faudra :
- 7 commandants (*pour les 6 boss, laissez un message en me donnant votre préférence pour lead*) :
Sparcus Firesplash :Boom Boom Baines :Shurakk the Savage :Kuraii the Cruel :Pyroxis :Wiggin the Wicked :Le commandant "d'aiguillage" (à défaut je veux bien le faire, mais je n'ai pas de Tag) - Anglais requis + désactiver le filtrage par langue
- Mumble CPC, et a défaut une double ouverture pour les commandants du TS Vizunah si on a des guildes "alliées" qui viennent le faire avec nous (optionnel)
- Des gens pour faire taxi le cas échéant avant le début d'event
- Quelques PA pour l’économiste d'Arenanet (pour lancer l'event en fait)

Stratégie (http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/...ss-blitz-guide) désolé pour les non-anglophones, je peux éventuellement proposer une traduction si besoin.


*Sparcus Firesplash*



> Sparcus is a flame shaman charr that utilizes a lava-filled terrain and a lot of fire-based attacks. His fight primarily focuses on constantly forcing you to reposition and switch between ranged and melee options to effectively fight him. During his fight you will see him do the following:
> Teleport between platforms in the lava, doing a knockback to everyone he passes through.Raise up a lava wall in specific locations between the platforms that will instantly kill you if you try to pass through it.AoE burst attacks that set you on fire for a long duration.Melee burst attack that causes knockback towards lava.A bubble that reflects all ranged attacks and adds a bit of extra damage to the reflected attack.
> Keep a ranged and melee weapon set on your bar, or focus on AoEs that can’t be reflected for this fight. Most importantly keep stability up as much as possible so you aren’t knocked into the lava. Keep a fast condition removal on hand for the constant burning you will get.


*Boom-Boom Baines*



> Boom-Boom is a human bandit that uses enhanced Engineer mechanics. The fight forces you to swap targets between Boom-Boom and a Healing Turret that heals her for an intense amount. On top of this she uses a combination of enhanced grenades and bombs to put you down. In this fight she will use these types of attack:
> Drop something akin to a “Big Ol’ Bomb” to do strong AoE damage and a strong knockback.Massive amounts of grenade spam.Spawn a Healing Turret that will heal her pretty quickly if you do not take it out.
> Having abilities that allow you to maneuver between two points quickly is pretty powerful here. It is pretty important to kill the Healing Turret as fast as possible in order to keep all the damage on her. Condition removal and stability will also be useful here for the grenade conditions and the occasional knockback from her bombs.


*Shurakk the Savage*



> Shurakk is a typical ogre that specializes in their pet mechanics. The fight makes you swap from DPS to stopping damage before you kill yourself on Retaliation. With this he will attack you with long-lasting damage-over-time and some powerful ranged attacks. Expect to see these attacks in this fight:
> Spawn a ring of hawks around himself that each have retaliation.AoE Pulls and powerful AoE melee attacks.Call birds to attack you to deal damage-over-time if you don’t dodge.Hurl slow moving projectiles that deal heavy damage if you don’t avoid.Spawns an occasional, random bomb that will knock you back and deal a bit of damage.
> The most important thing to keep in mind here is to know when to stop attacking when he spawns his ring of hawks or you will quickly kill yourself. Utilize the bags of feed that are on the ground and throw them slightly behind them to force the hawks to move away and allowing you to damage him with single target damage. The only other thing to worry about here is his bombs he spawn and the ranged attack he will use which can be avoided if you are paying close enough attention.


*Kuraii the Cruel*



> Kuraii is a centaur that uses ranged attacks and unblockable knockdowns. You will be forced to chase down Kuraii through-out the fight as groups of centaur attempt to trample you. On top of this he uses powerful ranged AoE attacks. You will see these attacks through his fight:
> Groups of centaur that trample back and forth to knock you down and deal heavy damage.Do large cone attacks that can drop players in one hit.Rush over the map to force players to chase him through groups of trampling centaur.
> Stability and reflection are your best friends in this fight. Stability will allow you to move away if you get caught by the initial trample of the roaming centaurs and the reflection will negate most of his single target damage. Keep ranged weapons handy when he starts to move across the map so you can continue to keep damage on him.


*Pyroxis*



> This boss is a destroyer that deals heavy amounts of raw damage. It will use large amounts of ranged AoE attacks that quickly cuts through a player’s health. All while you fight him lava fonts will spawn around him and bring out more destroyers to fight. Expect to see these mechanics while fighting this boss:
> Repetitive ranged AoE attacks that can bring a player down in a few hits.Can become enraged and force players down in powerful melee attacks.Fights in the midst of two lava fonts that will spawn veteran and normal destroyer mobs.
> This fight will be the most difficult if you do not keep constant reflection on him and control the mobs around him. The reflection will help you deal large amount of damage to him, especially if you use a Mesmer Feedback, to help you get that Gold reward all the faster. Keep a small group of people on crowd control and you should be able to handle this fight without issue.


*Wiggin the Wicked*



> Wiggin appears to be a human pirate that focuses primarily on strong AoE cannon barrages. He will launch barrage after barrage of cannon fire on your head while also doing single-target damage. This fight forces you to constantly move to avoid the deadly cannon shots but also get in to deal him damage. You will see these attacks in this fight:
> Cross or Circular cannon barrages that center on him and forces you to back off or take massive damage.AoE blinds while he attacks you in melee.Occasional ranged attack that dazes you and limits your skills.
> The scariest part of this fight is his constant AoE barrage that can deal some serious damage. When you first see the AoE markers show up count out two seconds and then dodge to completely avoid any of the damage. After that get right back in his face and deal as much damage as you can before having to dodge again.


Pour les builds, je ne sais pas trop, et je ne connais pas assez les classes pour pouvoir en proposer. Sachez tout de même qu'a 10, le Zerk n'est peut être pas forcément optimal, essayez d'en prévoir un qui augmente un peu plus la survie.
J'invite les commandants qui seront sur un boss à potasser pour être un peu à l'aise, voire guider ses ouailles lors de l'affrontement.
Même si on essaiera de se synchroniser pour les kills (ça va être vraiment épineux à mon avis) je pense qu'on ne les tuera pas tous en même temps.
Dans ce cas, les commandants ayant fini leur boss devront emmener leur groupe vers le boss le plus proche restant en vie en tournant dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre (sens arbitraire, pour éviter que tout les commandants se retrouvent sur le même) 
Exemple : Le commandant sur Kuraii ira sur Sparcus si ce dernier est toujours vivant, ou Boom Boom Baines si ce n'est pas le cas, etc.....
si par malheur on n'était pas assez nombreux, au lieu de partir sur les 6 en même temps, on se rabattra en temps voulu sur 3 à la fois.
Ceux qui ont des contacts hors guilde, hésitez pas à passer l'info.

J'espère que tout se passera bien, même si j’émets quelques réserves.
J'invite les canards à participer, même ceux qui auraient déjà fini leur meta. 
J'organise ça pour plusieurs raisons :
Aider ceux qui n'ont pas encore fini leurs Boss Blitz
Voir si Tynril à raison
Voir si les canards ensemble peuvent réussir à lead des Pick-up.

Je n'oblige à rien, viennent ceux qui peuvent et qui veulent. 
J'espère que même si ça foire, vous vous amuserez et que ça nous permettra d'avoir une récompense argent au moins  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne suis pas d'accord  :tired: 
Tynril a dit que ça prenait 6-8 minutes, pas une heure.

----------


## ds108j

> Je ne suis pas d'accord 
> Tynril a dit que ça prenait 6-8 minutes, pas une heure.


Lee Tchii.... Tu as oublié le :  ::trollface::  

(C'est le temps qu'on se mette en place que je compte. Une fois tout prêt, ça devrait prendre bien moins de temps j'espère)

---------- Post added at 11h29 ---------- Previous post was at 11h16 ----------

En lisant le Reddit, je viens d'avoir une révélation !

On va utiliser le LFG pour créer 3 ou 4 groupes par boss. On pourra comme ça faire des taxis, et explique aux gens comment faire plus facilement.
Il faudra que le commandant crée et fasse créer 3 LFG (voire plus si besoin) pour son boss, en spécifiant par exemple (pour se retrouver) : "CPC-Boss Blitz-Nom du boss"
Le CPC permet de savoir qu'on crée pour notre event
Boss Blitz (ou si vous avez une meilleur idée je suis preneur) pour signaler qu'on va faire l'event
Nom du boss pour le quadrant dans lequel vous vous trouvez.

\o/

----------


## atavus

J'en suis mais peut-être pas samedi soir.

----------


## purEcontact

Pas besoin de se "prendre" la tête pour organiser ça.
Ce soir, y'a pas de raid, y'a rien de prévu, si on a 6 commandants de co, on fait ça épicétou :x.

----------


## Leybi

Partant avec un tag!

----------


## revanwolf

> Je ne suis pas d'accord 
> Tynril a dit que ça prenait 6-8 minutes, pas une heure.


Apparemment la guilde des TTS l'ont déjà fait sous les 6 minutes,d'autres l'ont aussi réussi selon reddit.

Mais je pense que la plupart laisseront tomber cette zone une fois leurs succès faits.

----------


## purEcontact

TTS ?
On parle de la guilde qui tombait quasi-systématique la guivre pré-mégaserveur ?
On parle bien de cette guilde, qui au même titre que EvE ou NiP, doit utiliser des outils externes à ceux du jeu (TS / Mumble) pour s'organiser ?

Si on parle bien de la même chose, c'est vraiment pas une référence à prendre.
Arenanet ne veut pas faire du contenu pour les guildes mais les guildes s'adaptent pour que le contenu devienne le leur (cf les gros world boss post megaserveur).
Au bout d'un moment, j'espère que le studio lâchera l'affaire et se rangera du coté des joueurs.

Edit pour aller plus loin.
Le contenu comme le boss blitz en OR (voir en ARGENT), c'est du contenu de guilde.
Des joueurs random ne s'organiseront pas de la manière dont on est en train d'en discuter sur le thread : il faut forcément que ce soit des guildes qui mettent en route le système.

----------


## ds108j

C'est comme pour les Wboss costauds.

Tu fais partie d'une grosse guilde organisée, et tout roule
Tu faid partie d'une petite guilde ou rien du tout, et tu pries pour pouvoir t'accrocher à un event organisé par une grosse guilde.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mouais, enfin, ce que je ne comprends pas dans GW2, c'est qu'en PvE (et en PvP et en WvWvW, ok, ok) on a l'impression d'être poussés par les développeurs vers du travail de coopération massif à l'échelle de dizaine, voir d'une centaine de joueurs ... et yen aucun aucun AUCUN moyen dans le jeu lui-même de coordonner ces joueurs. Et ne me parlez pas d'écrit. Vous avez déjà essayer d'écrire pendant un combat ?

----------


## ds108j

> Mouais, enfin, ce que je ne comprends pas dans GW2, c'est qu'en PvE (et en PvP et en WvWvW, ok, ok) on a l'impression d'être poussés par les développeurs vers du travail de coopération massif à l'échelle de dizaine, voir d'une centaine de joueurs ... et yen aucun aucun AUCUN moyen dans le jeu lui-même de coordonner ces joueurs. Et ne me parlez pas d'écrit. Vous avez déjà essayer d'écrire pendant un combat ?


Pure, ça suffit, pas besoin d'utiliser un multi pour rabâcher encore la même chose !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Terminer l'event du Pavillion de facon non-zerg et organisee prend entre 6 et 8 minutes. L'event en lui-meme donne 8 coffres de champion plus des items bonus (tickets du Gauntlet, tokens, etc). En taggant 2 des 6 boss plus l'event general, un joueur gagne environ 1/2 niveau en XP.
> 
> C'est l'equivalent de ~70 coffres de champion par heure, ainsi qu'environ 4 niveau 1/4. Je trouve ca loin d'etre pourri.
> 
> En revanche, en mode brainless zerg, sans coordination, ca prend 45 minutes et donne 2 coffres de champion et environ trois quarts d'un niveau. Dans ce cas c'est effectivement naze. Et je trouve ca tres bien comme ca.


Ok, ben donne nous une version instanciée du crown pavilion dans laquelle peuvent rentrer uniquement des joueurs sélectionnés, qui sont tous en vocal.

Sans ça, c'est quasiment irréalisable, et tu le sais très bien, étant la personne qui a accès à toutes les données sur les megaservers, tu as bien dû le constater pour les grosses guildes qui essaient de faire triple trouble : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98YSue1OCG8

Si tu dois compter 1/2h pour arriver à rassembler les bonnes personnes, cet event il demande pas 6-8 minutes de jeu, il en demande 36-38.
Et comme disait pure, ça ne prend pas en compte Heal-o-Troll-Money-o-Sink.
Par ailleurs l'xp n'est intéressante que pour un joueur pas 80, qui va donc handicaper le groupe et le timer.

----------


## ds108j

> Ok, ben donne nous une version instanciée du crown pavilion dans laquelle peuvent rentrer uniquement des joueurs sélectionnés, qui sont tous en vocal.
> 
> Sans ça, c'est quasiment irréalisable, et tu le sais très bien, étant la personne qui a accès à toutes les données sur les megaservers, tu as bien dû le constater pour les grosses guildes qui essaient de faire triple trouble : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98YSue1OCG8
> 
> Si tu dois compter 1/2h pour arriver à rassembler les bonnes personnes, cet event il demande pas 6-8 minutes de jeu, il en demande 36-38.
> Et comme disait pure, ça ne prend pas en compte Heal-o-Troll-Money-o-Sink.
> Par ailleurs l'xp n'est intéressante que pour un joueur pas 80, qui va donc handicaper le groupe et le timer.


Sephil, je vais chipoter, mais juste par principe. (Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec vous les gars)
Si tu veux vraiment farmer, les 36-38 minutes, c'est juste la première fois. En théorie, une fois les groupes formés, et le premier event fini, si tu en relances d'autres de suite, il y a de grandes chances que cette fois ci tu t'approches effectivement des 6-8 minutes.

Admettons que l'on veuilles farmer pendant une heure : 
38 + 8 + 8 + 8 = 1h02 minutes, et en gros en étant "optimisés" tu fais 4 fois l'event dans l'heure.

(je sais je chipote  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je pense que tu peux ajouter 2/3 minutes de pause entre chaque run.
Et là, je pense que les chiffres de tynril sur les 70 sacs de champions sont largement surestimés et ne seront jamais atteind sur le moindre serveur optimisé farm efficace.

Si l'on ajoute le prix pour lancer instantanément l'event, la rentabilité du bouzin tombe sans aucun doute en négatif.

Je me demande franchement si ce n'est pas un véritable attrape couillon.

----------


## ds108j

> Je pense que tu peux ajouter 2/3 minutes de pause entre chaque run.
> Et là, je pense que les chiffres de tynril sur les 70 sacs de champions sont largement surestimés et ne seront jamais atteind sur le moindre serveur optimisé farm efficace.
> 
> Si l'on ajoute le prix pour lancer instantanément l'event, la rentabilité du bouzin tombe sans aucun doute en négatif.
> 
> Je me demande franchement si ce n'est pas un véritable attrape couillon.


Tu as raison, mais bon de toutes manières, on tombe la sur des comptes d'apothicaire.
8x4 = 32 sacs, ça fait quand même moins de la moitié.

----------


## Hasunay

Une telle préparation pour un évent aussi "pourri" c'est franchement comique. C'est presque un raid enfaites  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

Qu'ils nous donnent la possibilité de faire ce genre de contenu en instance.

----------


## purEcontact

Non.
Tu comprends, moi qui tag un mob puis qui pars faire la vaisselle / regarder des vidéos coquines / sortir le chien, je dois avoir accès à la même récompense que toi qui t'es cassé le cul à acheter des huiles et de la bouffe pour compenser mon afk.
C'est tout à fait normal, ce jeu est fait pour moi !

 ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : on fait le boss blitz en guilde : connectez vous !

----------


## blutch2

pas vraiment un event agréable le pavillon de la couronne, j'ai joué 1 heure et c'est répétitif  ::(: 

J'avais lu vos commentaires avant de faire l'event, je me disais "c'est si nul que ça?". Ben c'est pas loin.
Au début j'ai eu la même sensation que lors de l'ouverture du pavillon de la couronne, a savoir courir pour attraper un bus, battre un boss, courir vers un autre boss, battre un boss,...

Les succès sont là pour te faire rester et jouer(si on peut dire).

Ce que je déteste c'est le drop, il est pauvre même pour des objets que l'on peut obtenir en exploration, il y a un problème non  ::huh:: 

Et ce qui m'a fait quitter l'event c'est tu joues, tu farm des mobs et le succès quotidien ne prends pas en compte des frags, en gros ce que j'ai fait m'a rapporté a peine 1 barre d'XP sur un niveau 80  :tired: 

C'est l'évent le plus mauvais du jeu et c'est dommage, je vais faire les zéphyrites plus tard, je n'ai pas encore fait ce côté de l'event.

----------


## revanwolf

les zéphirites c'est pas mauvais bien que tu peut mourir souvent.

----------


## Hasunay

Bon ce fut fastidieux mais on a réussi. Bravo à Ds, pure et au cmd pour avoir organisé le bordel.

----------


## NayeDjel

Gros gg pour le gold ce fût fort agréable  ::): 
Merci beaucoup à ds et purE pour l'orga et tous les autres pour être venus  ::): 

Perso, Je n'avais pas mis les pieds au pavillon pendant le jubilé de la reine l'année dernière parce que c'était que du zerg qui tourne en rond. Là effectivement c'est la même chose mais qui ne rapporte rien. Puis pour l'event, la récompense par rapport à l'investissement et l'organisation est ridicule.

----------


## Maderone

T'abuse Pure, t'aurais pu me prévenir que vous faisiez ça, j'avais un tag moi  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Histoire d'avoir le feedback : les récompenses sont honteuses au vue de l'investissement nécessaire.

20h45 : Commence à rameuter des CPC
21h25 : On a enfin nos 6 commandants, chacun devant un couloir.
21h35 : On lance les boss.
21h44 : Ils sont down, on obtient l'argent.
21h54 : On retry.
22h01 : On obtient l'or.

En gros, il a fallu *1h21* entre le début de l'organisation et l'obtention de l'or :
- 1 coffre contenant 2 sac à dos de grande taille et 6 sacs brodés (dans les 15 verts)
- 48 coupons
- 19 billets

Alors oui, d'un point de vue d'un pick up, ça se fait en 10/15 minutes (_non, quoi qu'il arrive, ça ne se fait pas en 6 minutes)_.
Personnellement, l'organisation digne d'un raid dans d'autre MMO qui est récompensé par la bougie de kobold, ça me donne vraiment pas envie de recommencer.

@Maderone : va te pendre.
Je t'ai demandé de venir pour faire un event sympa entre CPC, t'as préféré slacké aux falaises / au bosquet.

Edit :
Histoire de pas être totalement négatif : j'admets que j'étais content d'avoir échoué à 15 secondes puis content d'avoir réussi.
En soit, y'a eu le plaisir du challenge réussi.
Cependant, je pense que c'est en grande partie à cause de la pression relâchée suite à l'organisation vraiment chiante (j'ai d'ailleurs été odieux avec DS sur mumble).
En gros, 1h20 à essayer un truc qui fini par réussir, t'es content (et un peu fier d'avoir fait chier du monde pour ça).

J'avoue que j'aurais très certainement pas eu la même "joie" si je m'étais juste pointé comme un pick up, fait les boss en 6 minutes et reparti dans la foulée.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Si je prend les données des try, j'arrive à un maximum de 4 or par heure : 10 minutes de pause entre chaque try et 8/9 minutes par try.
Ce qui donne donc :
- Coût pour lancer : 2po (50pa*4)
- Récompense : 
       8*4 -> 32 Coffres champion soit environ 75pa de verts
       ~ 190 coupons qui servent à rien
       ~ 76 Billets qui servent à rien non plus

Le seul moyen que ce soit rentable c'est avoir un cul monstrueux au RNG, en obtenant une faveur, un jaune ou un exo, ou des T6. 
Avec ma chance, je n'ai eu ni faveur, ni jaune, ni exo, ni T6...

Si l'on compare avec l'event de la marionnette de Scarlett, on a donc un drop digne de ... Je trouve pas de comparaison assez minable pour finir cette phrase...

----------


## ds108j

C'est pas grave Pure, j'avais qu'a être moins chiant aussi !  :;): 
En tous cas merci les canards, c'était une belle réussite !

PS : Comment vous arrivez a piquer la bouffe de Chomper avant lui en Necro sur le gauntlet ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Reroll war.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais je confirme, j'ai jamais réussi en Nécro on a pas d'option de déplacement et même en jouant un max sur le fear comme les cd sont trop long ça passe difficilement alors qu'en war avec toutes les options de déplacement ça passe nickel .

----------


## Sephil

> C'est pas grave Pure, j'avais qu'a être moins chiant aussi ! 
> En tous cas merci les canards, c'était une belle réussite !
> 
> PS : Comment vous arrivez a piquer la bouffe de Chomper avant lui en Necro sur le gauntlet ?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpEGqeHb7Jo

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mauvais souvenirs ça ...

----------


## Bartinoob

> Reroll war.





> Ouais je confirme, j'ai jamais réussi en Nécro on a pas d'option de déplacement et même en jouant un max sur le fear comme les cd sont trop long ça passe difficilement alors qu'en war avec toutes les options de déplacement ça passe nickel .


Pour être tout à fait exact, je me souviens qu'en fait je l'ai fait en mesmer avec un build fantasme/interrupt. J'ai torché le truc ultra facilement.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est le seul que j'ai pas réussi avec mon nécro et finalement ça a vraiment été le plus dur à passer pour moi.




> Mauvais souvenirs ça ...


Je sais pas pour vous mais moi j'ai adoré les défis de la reine et j'aurais vraiment voulu qu'ils fassent un système similaire définitif avec de temps à autre de nouveaux champions.

----------


## Sephil

Avec une classe qui peut perma snare (rotation cripple/chill) et fear en dernier recours, je vois vraiment pas comment le chien peut ramasser la bouffe avant. :/

----------


## Sephil

Situation : je me co avec ma gardienne dans le Crown Pavilion, y a plus que 3 bosses en vie, pas de tag commandant, je vois un zerg massif sur le bandit, et personne sur les 2 autres, le timer est bien évidemment écoulé. J'allume mon tag dans le zerg, et voilà ce qui se passe. (Je suis Ogda dans l'histoire)

Quoi que tu fasses, tu as tort...
Pour info y a un seul mec qui est venu avec moi sur Pyro, on a commencé à le descendre de 15-20% à 2. Mais bon y a trop de veterans autour, on était en train de tomber quand le zerg a rappliqué.

Franchement Tynril, on a fait l'effort, on a essayé de voir le bon côté de cet event, on l'a fait en map canard, on a eu l'argent au 1er essai, puis l'or au 2ème. Et pour finir les 10 meta-events qu'il me faut pour l'achievement, je fais l'effort d'allumer mon tag.
Mais ce genre d'event fait seulement ressortir le pire côté de la communauté de GW2, qui est pourtant excellente en comparaison à la plupart des jeux online du moment.

----------


## Hasunay

C'est sur que c'est pas franchement le genre d'event qui s'organise spontanément surtout avec le problème du mega-serveur et des filtres. L'idée aurait pu être "bonne" si ça avait été un vrai event de guild en instance.

----------


## revanwolf

ou si l'ui etait mieux pensé(affichage de la vie des boss par exemple)

----------


## NayeDjel

> ou si *l'ui* etait mieux pensé(affichage de la vie des boss par exemple)


l'ui -> UI -> User Interface
j'ai mis du temps à piger  ::sad:: 

Et donc oui, clairement, le jeu manque d'outils pour organiser de grands groupes.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En fait, ils voudraient qu'on fasse des RAID organisés, sauf qu'ils ne pensent/donnent pas d'outils pour...


Petite précision, parce que les outils qu'on a pour le moment, c'est du bricolage.
Rien que pour le tag commander, le fait de devoir taper des commandes en anglais dans le chat pour obtenir certaines infos... lol

----------


## ds108j

Je pense en avoir fini avec le pavillon. 
J'ai eu mon méta. 
J'ai battu Liadri (merci aux canards m'ayant filé des conseils)
J'ai pu finir les boss en or grâce aux canards. 

Byebye le pavillon (sauf si les canards veulent le refaire, je viendrais filer un coup de main)

---------- Post added at 08h15 ---------- Previous post was at 07h08 ----------

Édit: après le patch, je me demande si y aurait pas des truc intéressants a farmer avec les tickets.

----------


## Sephil

Les mats T6, mais c'est toujours pas rentable.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est officiel, j'ai beau être un thief, je suis vraiment nul au Défi de la reine !  ::(: 
Je suis pas prêt d'arriver à Liadri. (j'en suis à l'équipage pirate..)

Pour la Pavi', je vois pas comment on peut s'organiser.
Sur une map full fr, y'en a pleins qui ecoutent pas les instructions. Or c'est dommage car avoir l'argent/l'or ça prend moins de temps que le bronze pour plus de loots.
Mais les gens restent persuadé que le zerg c'est la vie...
Pas faute de leur parler du scaling  ::(: .

Mais là où ça devient galère c'est sur les maps où on est peut nombreux, tu t'organises et là tu captes qu'il faut 20 pelos de plus..

Mais y'a encore pire ! Et oui ! Merci la désactivation de base du filtre de langue !
On ne peut pas communiquer avec les étrangers yipi !
Car même si nous on désactive le filtre, le leur est toujours actif, du coup... Parlez en anglais dans le vent ça saoule..

J'ai pas encore eu l'or perso, à voir si le up va pas motiver les gens  ::o: .

----------


## revanwolf

> Mais y'a encore pire ! Et oui ! Merci la désactivation de base du filtre de langue !
> On ne peut pas communiquer avec les étrangers yipi !
> Car même si nous on désactive le filtre, le leur est toujours actif, du coup... Parlez en anglais dans le vent ça saoule..
> 
> J'ai pas encore eu l'or perso, à voir si le up va pas motiver les gens .


change la langue du jeu(oui c'est débile mais bon).

et perso j'ai eu le meta et l'event en or(avant le up de recompense)et je pense pas y remettre les pieds.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je sais pas pour vous mais moi j'ai adoré les défis de la reine et j'aurais vraiment voulu qu'ils fassent un système similaire définitif avec de temps à autre de nouveaux champions.


Ouais, j'ai adoré en principe, sauf que :
1, je joue elem (et le premier qui rajoute souris ou ulti, je grogne !) et j'ai vraiment l'impression que ces boss n'ont pas été pensés pour cette classe.
Quand je vois la "facilité" avec laquelle d'autres classes les ont farmé ...
2, depuis le patch (et déjà l'année dernière) j'ai un lag fou (enfin, un lag comme depuis ce patch, j'ai jamais eu) et comme les combats ne sont pas instanciés et se trouvent dans le même espace qu'une bande de minimum 35 joueurs et X PNJ en train de se battre en bas ... ça lag, ça rame, et vous imaginez les résultats dans un défi où le moindre faux pas entraine la mort ...

----------


## Maderone

Le truc c'est que la classe a été rééquilibré. Je sais pas à quel point ça à changé en pve, mais en pvp par exemple, c'est impossible pour moi de battre un bon élem alors que c'était des sous merde prépatch. 
T'as peut être pas le bon build ou je sais pas quoi. Demande à quelqu'un qui joue élem !

Ensuite on va te le répéter encore, mais tu peux pas jouer décemment en cliquant tes sorts à la souris ^^
Ce que tu fais c'est quand même l'un des contenu de GW2 qui demande le plus de skills. Si t'es à la souris, bah c'est normal que tu galères !
Pour ce qui est des performances, si tu mets tout en minimum, ça marche pas ?

----------


## revanwolf

en elem de mémoire c'est Sceptre/focus et si tu joue qu'a la souris ben laisse tomber(ils ont simplifier un peu Liadri mais faut quand même être réactif).

exemple en elem(6/6/0/0/2):




autres vidéo explicative:




celle la pour toutes les classes:




Si après tu y arrive toujours pas,alors ce contenu est vraiment pas fait pour toi.

ps:je l'ai battu les 2 fois avec ma guard chevalier/celeste en bâton sceptre/focus donc le zerk est pas obligatoire.

----------


## Sephil

L'elem est pas spécialement pénalisé sur ces défis.
On va dire que je radote, mais la différence avec pas mal d'autres classes c'est que ça demande plus de maîtrise et de coordination. Avec l'ingé c'est vraiment les 2 classes que j'ai mis le plus de temps à manier à peu près convenablement.
Y a d'autres classes qui demandent pas mal d'entrainement en PvP notamment sur le placement et les enchaînements (voleur, mesmer) mais qui ont des mécaniques complètement brainless contre les IA (coucou le perma-blind, ou perma-reflect).

Faut surtout bien connaitre tous tes weaponsets en elem, c'est la 1ère étape pour ces défis, savoir quelle arme va être la plus adaptée à chaque combat et à ton gameplay spécifiquement. La deuxième étape c'est de jouer beaucoup avec toutes les armes, que tes rotations sur les 4 éléments deviennent machinales, ne pas avoir besoin de réfléchir à ce que tu dois faire en fonction de la situation.
A partir de là, c'est une classe géniale.

J'ai jamais vu de bons joueurs en elem qui n'ont pas des dizaines (voire des centaines) d'heures de gameplay derrière eux sur toutes les combinaisons d'armes disponibles.

Comme l'an dernier, si tu veux je peux te donner le build que j'ai joué pour chaque boss, aucun problème, mais si je te file un build D/D et que t'as quasiment jamais joué D/D avant, ça t'avancera pas plus que ça.

----------


## Pulse

> C'est officiel, j'ai beau être un thief, je suis vraiment nul au Défi de la reine ! 
> Je suis pas prêt d'arriver à Liadri. (j'en suis à l'équipage pirate..)
> 
> Pour la Pavi', je vois pas comment on peut s'organiser.
> Sur une map full fr, y'en a pleins qui ecoutent pas les instructions. Or c'est dommage car avoir l'argent/l'or ça prend moins de temps que le bronze pour plus de loots.
> Mais les gens restent persuadé que le zerg c'est la vie...
> Pas faute de leur parler du scaling .
> 
> Mais là où ça devient galère c'est sur les maps où on est peut nombreux, tu t'organises et là tu captes qu'il faut 20 pelos de plus..
> ...


Il y a des serveur qui le farm l'or suffit de regarder dans la recherche de groupe dans le premier onglet (Monde Vivant) pour un taxi sur un serveur qui s'organise.

Pour Lee Tchii comme dit Maderone, c'est le seul contenu qui te demande d'être réellement réactif. Je te conseille d'acheter une souris avec plein de boutons genre la Razer Naga, car après le temps d'adaptation sincèrement tu vis le jeu autrement. Et je sais pas si tu joues à d'autres jeux mais ca permet de gagner un peu (voir beaucoup) en réactivité.

----------


## Maderone

> Faut surtout bien connaitre tous tes weaponsets en elem, c'est la 1ère étape pour ces défis, savoir quelle arme va être la plus adaptée à chaque combat et à ton gameplay spécifiquement.


Déjà ça c'est mort. Lytchi ne fait les défis qu'au baton. En tout cas l'année dernière c'était ça x) 
Baton ou rien !
Heeein Lytchi ?

----------


## purEcontact

*Uuuuuuultiiiiiiiiiii !*

----------


## ds108j

> *Uuuuuuultiiiiiiiiiii !*


XD

Sinon, courage Lee Tchii !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bande de chacals !
Sinon, paye ta souris à 100 euros hein ...  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

Ma souris a 5 touches.
Par contre, j'ai un clavier qui en a 107, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Hasunay

Powa ça fait genre 112 truc à gérer c'est trop mec !  ::ninja::  

Franchement GW2 c'est pas le jeu qui demande d'avoir franchement un max de touche, comme le dit si bien Pure une souris normal et un clavier normal suffisent amplement. Ceci étant dit j'ai tout de même un profond respect pour ceux qui arrive à jouer uniquement à la souris.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Hasunay  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> Ma souris a 5 touches.
> Par contre, j'ai un clavier qui en a 107, ça peut être sympa.


Je t'aime <3





> Powa ça fait genre 112 truc à gérer c'est trop mec !


Je t'aime <3


Sinon, oui Lytchi, le jeu est parfaitement jouable au clavier !! 
Je m'en sortais super bien comme ça avant  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

> Sinon, oui Lytchi, le jeu est parfaitement jouable au clavier !! 
> Je m'en sortais super bien comme ça avant


C'est juste que le mappage de base est pas tip top.

----------


## Maderone

> C'est juste que le mappage de base est pas tip top.


C'est ça oui... 
Mais elle joues avec les déplacement en RDFG. Elle a la place de remapper correctement  ::P:

----------


## Pulse

> Je t'aime <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je t'aime <3
> 
> 
> Sinon, oui Lytchi, le jeu est parfaitement jouable au clavier !! 
> Je m'en sortais super bien comme ça avant


Oui le jeu est parfaitement jouable au clavier qui a dit que ca ne l'était pas ?
C'est juste que si elle aurait voulu s'habituer au clavier elle l'aurait fait depuis longtemps déjà. Ce qui est bien avec une souris qui a beaucoup de bouton c'est qu'au lieu d'habituer toute ta main gauche sur les boutons aux alentours de ZQSD t'as juste à habituer ton pouce  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> t'as juste à habituer ton pouce


C'est surtout que ça m'oblige à bouger ma main gauche et donc à ne plus avancer pendant que je sélectionne un sort ...
Ya Leybi qui m'a parlé d'une souris Logitech à 20 euros ... Faudrait que je regarde.
Le pouce et le petit doigt ne foutent rien sur la droite !

----------


## BigGift

jvou compenrd pas

----------


## Pulse

> C'est surtout que ça m'oblige à bouger ma main gauche et donc à ne plus avancer pendant que je sélectionne un sort ...
> Ya Leybi qui m'a parlé d'une souris Logitech à 20 euros ... Faudrait que je regarde.
> Le pouce et le petit doigt ne foutent rien sur la droite !


Oui c'est l'inconvénient de mouseclicker (appuyer avec la souris sur les icônes de sorts), ta souris fait des aller-retours inutile entre le bas de l'écran pour cliquer sur les sorts et le centre pour bouger la caméra.
Alors que quand tu joues exclusivement avec les raccourcis, tu restes juste appuyer sur le clic droit pour bouger ta caméra ta souris n'a plus besoin d'aller en bas pour cliquer sur tes sorts du coup tu gagnes en réactivité.
Un conseil si tu veux vraiment te mettre aux raccourcis, un moyen simple pour t'habituer plus vite c'est de recommencer un perso au lvl 1, vu qu'au début tu gagnes tes sorts un par un c'est plus facile de mémoriser les différents raccourcis.

----------


## purEcontact

Je l'ai pas précisé parceque quand c'est cool, on a tendance à rien dire mais le correctif des récompenses est cool.
Je maintiens le fait que le système de sac et de RNG sur la faveur soit nul mais j'apprécie vraiment le fait qu'ils aient retirés la "plage" de coupons pour mettre un seuil fixe à la place.

----------


## Kiyo

> Il y a des serveur qui le farm l'or suffit de regarder dans la recherche de groupe dans le premier onglet (Monde Vivant) pour un taxi sur un serveur qui s'organise.


Effectivement, ça marche drôlement bien ça  ::P:  1 heure dans le pavillon à enchaîner les récompenses or avec une argent au milieu. Une bonne organisation et ambiance en /map, y compris pendant le léger fail pris à la rigolade, des joueurs très sympas se mettant dans l'outil lfg pour permettre à d'autres de rejoindre ce serveur, si je ne doute pas que dans ce genre de gros events le pire côté des joueurs puisse ressortir, je préfère me concentrer sur les meilleurs côtés que ça met tout autant en avant  ::wub:: 

Bon du coup j'ai tout plein de tickets pour me repencher sérieusement sur ces défis, en commençant par ces histoires de handicaps que j'avais à peine effleuré la dernière fois.

----------


## Sephil

> Je l'ai pas précisé parceque quand c'est cool, on a tendance à rien dire mais le correctif des récompenses est cool.
> Je maintiens le fait que le système de sac et de RNG sur la faveur soit nul mais j'apprécie vraiment le fait qu'ils aient retirés la "plage" de coupons pour mettre un seuil fixe à la place.


Reste à virer le money-sink.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, j'ai des interrogations ...
J'achète celle-là : souris à 54 euros ou souris à 40 euros en sachant que si ça se trouve, ça ne va pas me plaire :/
C'est dommage que sur les Nostromos la direction soit à droite et pas à gauche, avec le pouce ...

----------


## Hasunay

J'ai la g600 elle est très bien, faut un temps d'adaptation mais c'est nickel, très paramétrable. Bon encore une fois si c'est juste pour GW2 je sais pas si c'est vraiment un bon investissement, sur la G600 pour GW2 j'ai que les touches de fonction (F1 à 4) et les touches d'interface.

----------


## ds108j

> Bon, j'ai des interrogations ...
> J'achète celle-là : souris à 54 euros ou souris à 40 euros en sachant que si ça se trouve, ça ne va pas me plaire :/
> C'est dommage que sur les Nostromos la direction soit à droite et pas à gauche, avec le pouce ...


Alors si tu n'es pas sure que ça te plaise, je ne suis pas convaincu que tant de boutons soit le bon choix.
Personnellement (les canards peuvent me contredire) je partirais plutôt sur un modèle avec moins de boutons, il existe beaucoup avec seulement 2 boutons sur le côté (et parfois quelques uns en plus sur le dessus)

En tous cas, si je devais absolument choisir l'une des deux, je pencherais plus vers la logitech, mais c'est très con de mettre 50€ dedans si tu ne t'en sers pas...

----------


## revanwolf

je dirais pareil que ds108j une g500 est pas mal aussi,mais après c'est toi qui voit.
Si tu pense t'en servir dans d'autres jeux/applications il vaudrait mieux la g600 qui a de bons pilotes et qui généralement est assez solide.

Et en plus celle a 40€ je n’aie jamais entendu parler de cette marque avant (et le capteur à 16400dpi est inutile à moins de jouer en résolution 4K).

----------


## Sephil

J'ai la G600, j'en suis content. Les 3 clics sont un peu légers, mais les boutons sous le pouce sont vraiment bien. Faut prendre l'habitude par contre, les G18, G19 et G20 sont un peu difficiles d'accès au début, faut bien plier le pouce.

J'ai les skills 2 à 5, puis 6 à 9 et F1 à F4 sous le pouce.
L'ulti c'est un raccourci clavier.
L'auto attaque sur le clic molette, mais j'ai un peu défoncé la molette à force de cliquer dessus comme un sauvage, du coup j'utilise le 3ème clic maintenant.

Y a par contre certains combos qui demandent pas mal de rapidité que tu peux pas faire uniquement avec le pouce, dans ce cas j'utilise le clavier ET la souris.

J'ai mis du temps à m'habituer. J'avais pas cette souris à la release et je jouais au clavier. Mais j'avais un peu trop d'actions sur la main gauche et pas assez sur la droite. Maintenant c'est un peu l'inverse, mais bon, je m'en sors pas trop mal.


/edit : d'ailleurs je crois que Mad avait pris la Razer Naga qui est un équivalent. T'as jamais eu l'occase de tester ? (ça pourrait être une idée avant d'acheter)

----------


## revanwolf

Et en parlant de nostromo il est plus vendu apparemment rempaçé par le Tartarus(remplçant du nostromo pour lui) et le Orbweaver.

Mais ils sont pas donné et faut vraiment en avoir l'utilité.

edit: marrant le nostromo est en fait un produit Belkin(n52te)

----------


## Lee Tchii

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH !
On utilise le Nostromo de la main gauche quand on est droitier ????
*éclair d'illumination*
D'où le pad à droite pour le pouce gauche *_*

Sephil > j'ai vu la chose, j'ai joué un peu chez Mad mais j'ai pas utilisé les boutons, je dois avouer.

----------


## revanwolf

ben le nostromo est un outil pour les droitier(sinon ils auraient mis un système interchangeable).

nb:si en anglais vous trouvez la voix de l'annonceuse du défi familière c'est normal vu qu'elle est doublée par la même personne que Scarlet Briar.

----------


## Maderone

Bah franchement, je pense que tous les boutons, c'est une bonne idée. Va te falloir un temps d'adaptation, ça c'est clair hein. Mais tu me disais que toi tu n'arrivais pas que y'en avait beaucoup. Je comprends tu vois. T'y arrive pas, tu t'emmêles. Bah la souris, c'est vraiment tout simple ! T'as que le pouce à gérer !

----------


## Bartinoob

Je suis le seul à jouer en ZQSD sans avoir rebind ni les sorts 1-2-3-4-5 ni les F1-F2-F3-F4 ? J'ai juste une pauvre souris sur laquelle j'ai le 7, le push-to-talk et l'esquive  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

> Et en parlant de nostromo il est plus vendu apparemment rempaçé par le Tartarus(remplçant du nostromo pour lui) et le Orbweaver.
> 
> Mais ils sont pas donné et faut vraiment en avoir l'utilité.
> 
> edit: marrant le nostromo est en fait un produit Belkin(n52te)


Ou alors il y a le G13 qui fonctionne très bien avec la G600, en plus je l'ai souvent vu en promo au alentour des 40€.


@Barti

Peu importe le jeu il est très rare que je change pas les touches et ça même avant que j'ai le G13 ou la G600 mais c'est surtout une question d’appréciation personnel, moi je suis plus souple de l'auriculaire que du pouce donc j'ai tendance à décaler les touches pour qu'elles soient plus accessible.

----------


## blutch2

Bartinoob, je joue aussi avec z-q-s-d 1 2 3 4 5 F1 F2 F3 F4. J'utilise même V pour esquiver  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> ben le nostromo est un outil pour les droitier(sinon ils auraient mis un système interchangeable).


Ça ne m’empêchait pas de penser que ça se jouait de la main droite.
Et du coup j'étais perdue !

Mad > Ouais mais sur les gaming pad, tu as un pad ! Un pad quoi !!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121204677077

----------


## Maderone

Tu joues pas au clavier parce que tu t'embrouilles ! Va pas prendre un pad malheureuse xD

----------


## Sephil

Euh clairement, ton pad là c'est jamais qu'un petit clavier, y a rien de plus, y a même plutôt moins je dirais parce que pour faire un saut esquive avec juste le pouce, je te souhaite bien du courage sur ce bazar.

----------


## Hasunay

Le pad du G13 j'ai jamais réussi à l'utiliser correctement, du coup il me sert pour les sorts et j'utilise G4,G10,G11 et G12 comme équivalent du zqsd.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Euh clairement, ton pad là c'est jamais qu'un petit clavier, y a rien de plus, y a même plutôt moins je dirais parce que pour faire un saut esquive avec juste le pouce, je te souhaite bien du courage sur ce bazar.


Ya un pad sur le coté  ::o: 
Un pad !!!!
Pour les directions, pas pour les esquives !

----------


## Sephil

C'est le joystick que t'appelles un pad ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lee Tchii

...
 ::unsure:: 
*prend la porte et court loin, très très loin*

----------


## Maderone

*Padpad*
Euh je veux dire...
*Patpat*

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Pad... Joystick... Mhm Okay...  ::P: 
Lee tu gères :D.

Sinon, heu.. RNG, c'quoi ça ? oO
Et merci pour l'astuce du lfg ! Je vais essayer ça :D.

Et pour revenir sur le Défi, une semaine que je lag comme un porc au pavi, 3sec de latence, un peu dur de faire le défi... Ou trouvez moi un truc pire que brainless.. x)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais c'est bien sinon le joystick ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

Il va falloir se calmer sur les smileys par contre, on est pas sur Skype ici.

----------


## ds108j

> Il va falloir se calmer sur les smileys par contre, on est pas sur Skype ici.


Le rabat-joie, y en a pas tant que ça.

Néanmoins, c'est vrai que le HSujet est pas mal.

----------


## Skiant

> Le rabat-joie, y en a pas tant que ça.


Un par ligne ? C'est certainement pas le pire que l'on puisse faire mais si on pouvait éviter de trop confondre messagerie instantanée et forums, ça serait bien.
Je ne vise personne…

----------


## Lee Tchii

Toujours aussi rabat-joie Skiant  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

> Il va falloir se calmer sur les smileys par contre, on est pas sur Skype ici.




C'est compris monsieuuuuur !

----------


## atavus

> Je suis le seul à jouer en ZQSD sans avoir rebind ni les sorts 1-2-3-4-5 ni les F1-F2-F3-F4 ? J'ai juste une pauvre souris sur laquelle j'ai le 7, le push-to-talk et l'esquive


Les vrais se reconnaissent. :B):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Je suis le seul à jouer en ZQSD sans avoir rebind ni les sorts 1-2-3-4-5 ni les F1-F2-F3-F4 ? J'ai juste une pauvre souris sur laquelle j'ai le 7, le push-to-talk et l'esquive


J'ai rebind que les 7-8-9-0 en A-E-C-W

La touche X me servant de touche d'action, et la touche F de loot de zone. ^^
Sinon, tout le reste est identique chez moi.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Je suis le seul à jouer en ZQSD sans avoir rebind ni les sorts 1-2-3-4-5 ni les F1-F2-F3-F4 ? J'ai juste une pauvre souris sur laquelle j'ai le 7, le push-to-talk et l'esquive


Pareil niveau souris j'ai une Intellimouse de 'crosoft avec 2 boutons en plus sur le côté que j'utilise pour le push to talk.

Sinon même config en ZQSD F1...F4 1...6 et esquive sur 'e'. A partir de 7 c'est tellement chiant d'aller chercher les touches que du coups j'ai mappé le reste sur maj+1...maj+4.

Ca permet de ne jamais quitter la position de la main quand on joue  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ma main doit être trop petite alors  ::unsure::

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai 6 sur C, 7 sur un p'tit bouton à côté de la molette, 8 en clic molette, 9 en MAJ et 0 en A. Non, c'est pas bizarre et ça marche vachement bien. Mais j'ai pas rejoué à GW2 depuis la màj et Liadri m'a laissé un tel souvenir que bizarrement j'ai pas tant envie de la revoir, la demoiselle ...

Sinon, pour rester dans le ton du topic : 

J'aime  ::): 
bien  ::): 
les  ::): 
smileys  ::): 
moi  ::): 
 ::):  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

> Liadri m'a laissé un tel souvenir que bizarrement j'ai pas tant envie de la revoir, la demoiselle ...


Et pourtant maintenant elle est toute gentille la miss Liadri.

----------


## alicesutaren

Après avoir lu rapidement le topic, ça me rassure de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à jouer sans raccourcis... 
Je clique sur les sorts au dessus de 5... 
Ma souris me sert juste de push-to-talk, raccourci CTRL. 
L'esquive sur le V. 

Pour ne pas être hors sujet : 
J'ai réussi à passer Liadri avec mon élémentaliste spé robustesse, guérison et dégâts d'altération. Au bâton.
C'était juste mais c'est passé au 50ème essai. 
Juste pour vous dire que c'est possible ! Avec beaucoup de billets de la reine en stock ! 
Et du sang froid.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Toi, et moi, on va avoir une petite discussion  ::ninja:: 
_commentt'asfaitcommentt'asfaitcommentt'asfait ?_

----------


## revanwolf

Je dirais:

1) Connaitre le pattern de son aoe
2)connaitre un minimum sa classe
3)avoir une grande concentration et de bons reflexes

----------


## Bartinoob

4) Pas de mouseclick ni de contrôle vocal (oui, on m'a expliqué ULTIIIIIIIIIII§  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sephil

> Je dirais:
> 
> 1) Connaitre le pattern de son aoe
> 2)connaitre un minimum sa classe
> 3)avoir une grande concentration et de bons reflexes


- comprendre que pendant toute la première phase tu peux strafe pour ne pas te prendre les projectiles, ça aide beaucoup (sur une classe autre que guerrier).
- réessayer un paquet de fois parce qu'il y a toujours une part de random liée au spawn des chaos rifts.

----------


## alicesutaren

> - comprendre que pendant toute la première phase tu peux strafe pour ne pas te prendre les projectiles, ça aide beaucoup (sur une classe autre que guerrier).
> - réessayer un paquet de fois parce qu'il y a toujours une part de random liée au spawn des chaos rifts.


Avec mon build sur l'élémentaire, quand je suis en eau je perds pas de vie, ou je le regagne assez rapidement du coup si on est trop teubé pour éviter les projectiles (mon cas) ça passe.

@Bartinoob : Je suis en mouseclick sur la moitié de mes sorts. Ca passe, à peu près.

----------


## Tigermilk

> Je suis en mouseclick sur la moitié de mes sorts. Ca passe, à peu près.


Regarde du coté gauche tu vas y voir ta main gauche et ses 5 doigts qui peuvent se déplacer sur des touches de ton clavier !  :tired: 

Désolé pour ce troll, mais c'était trop tentant...

----------


## alicesutaren

> Toi, et moi, on va avoir une petite discussion 
> _commentt'asfaitcommentt'asfaitcommentt'asfait ?_



Si tu passes sur Mumble, on se prendra un canal pour que je puisse t'expliquer ma stratégie~

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Han alicesaturen tu joues toujours ???

Bon et bien félicitations à ceux qui ont poutrer liadri.. Perso j'en suis toujours au sniper uU.

Quant au pavi' en lui-même malgré quelqes taxis ça reste super dur de trouver une map efficace..

----------


## alicesutaren

Bien sûr que je joue encore ! 
D'ailleurs vu qu'il me reste encore une cinquantaine de billets, j'vais p'tre retenter Liadri ou faire des défis avec handicaps~

----------


## ds108j

Petite question pratique.

J'ai actuellement en ma possession 800 jetons de l'event.
Ayant loupé quasi tout l'histoire vivante, je n'ai eu aucune des récompenses. (pour situer)
Hier soir je me suis retrouvé comme un con pour savoir ce qu'il fallait que je prenne sachant que je ne pense vraiment pas en grinder encore 800 de plus (pour le dos tentacule, le seul truc qui pourrait m’intéresser).
Que me conseillez vous de prendre ?

----------


## alicesutaren

Tu parles des coupons de festival ? 
Personnellement je joue à la poupée donc j'ai opté pour une skin sympa.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu rachètes les mines ou tu squattes chez les potes ?  ::o:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai tué LIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDRRRRRRRRRIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!
\o/
\o/
Merci à tous ceux qui ont cru en moi ! Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont donné d'excellents conseils ! Qui m'ont rhabillé ! Qui m'ont envoyé de la nourriture et des pierres ! Qui ont mis un repère routier ! Qui m'ont listé les équipements, les stats, les vidéos !
Merci ! Merci ! Sans vous je n'y serai jamais arrivée !

----------


## Maximelene

Bravo !!!  ::lol::

----------


## Sephil

Hallelujah!

----------


## Tigermilk

Well done  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Maintenant tu le fais avec une vraie classe !

----------


## Sephil

Maintenant tu fais l'achievement des 8 orbes !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Maintenant c'est la saison 2 de l'Histoire Vivante  ::lol::

----------


## alicesutaren

Toutes mes félicitations !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Alice !
J'ai essayé avec mon élementaliste, mais je n'ai plus de ticket, et là j'ai rendez-vous chez le kiné (pas de scan, pas de scan, pitié !) donc ça me semble mort d'ici la MAJ, à moins que la MAJ se fasse à 22 heures ...

----------


## Kiyo

Félicitations !

Par curiosité, tu l'as tuée avec quelle profession si ce n'est pas avec ton elem ?

----------


## Leybi

Félicitations Leetchi !

J'ai réussi cet aprem aussi  ::):

----------


## revanwolf

> Félicitations !
> 
> Par curiosité, tu l'as tuée avec quelle profession si ce n'est pas avec ton elem ?


elle a utilisé sa guerrière.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Well done j'ai oublié de cramer mes coupons e de finir le défi \o/.

Félicitations Leetchi et Leybi en tout cas  ::): .

----------

